# Gnome 2.22 im amd64

## belbono

Hallo,

weiß jemand warum Gnome in Version 2.22 noch nicht im amd64 zu finden ist, sondern nur im ~amd64? Ich bin jetzt nicht Feature-geil oder sowas, nur ist die 2.22 schon länger draußen und sollte doch daher schon getestet worden sein. Nur sollte das Testen doch nicht so schwierig ausfallen, da die Version ja die Gnome-Entwicklern als stable veröffentlicht wurde? Ja ok, die Aussagen "Testen" und "nicht so schwierig" sollten ja möglichst nicht im selben Zusammenhang verwendet werden  :Very Happy: 

Es wird ja oft davor gewarnt Software aus ~amd64 zu installieren - weil noch nicht getestet und so weiter, aber is das wirklich so schlimm?

Bin in dieser Sache ein wenig verwirrt.. Kann mich jemand über die Verfahrensweise aufklären?

----------

## hoschi

Kannst ruhig installieren, die meisten haben sich daran gewoehnt das Gentoo 5 Monate hinter dem Zyklus von Gnome haengt.

----------

## Tinitus

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Kannst ruhig installieren, die meisten haben sich daran gewoehnt das Gentoo 5 Monate hinter dem Zyklus von Gnome haengt.

 

Hallo,

gibt es dazu Tricks und Kniffe, da der erste Versuch nur ein Deutsch Englisches System hervorgebracht hat?

G. R.

----------

## hoschi

Ich verwende nur nicht lokalisierte System, also nur Englisch. Allerdings ist das in Gentoo recht gut dokumentiert, du kannst Shell (ich wuerde davon abraten die Shell einzudeutschen...) und Desktop getrennt einstellen.

----------

## retr0virus

Wo findet ihr Gnome 2.22?

Also ich finde weder auf meinem x86, noch auf meinem amd64 System

das aktuelle Gnome 2.22. Lediglich Gnome 2.20.

eix zeigt mir da auch keine neue Version an.

Darauf warte ich schon seit dem Veröffentlichkeitsdatum von Gnome 2.22  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

schonmal neu gesynct und danach ein update-eix gemacht? 

Zumindestens das gnome 2.22.0 meta ebuild ist seit 30 März 2008 in portage

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/gnome-base/gnome/

----------

